# Furries in Chicago and going ACEN



## curiouskittygoesboom (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello fellow furries 
I am looking to meet some Chicago furries, or even talk to other furries in the world, in order for me to write an ethnographic paper (For an Anthropology class) on the topic of "The weird lifestyles of the Furry World". Luckily, I got the chance to choose this topic rather than having my professor pick one for me. 
I guess to tell you some things about my self I should start with I am a gaming, anime loving, chicago dwelling, cat owning, partially sane young male that loves to research and learn new things. I go to Northeastern University in Chicago, Il. and I am studying Cultural Anthropology. I love to look up memes and underground subcultures to do research on and one of the things that upset me was that I noticed a lot of furry haters. So my plan is to write an essay talking about furry culture and how the furry world works. I planned on meeting some furries at ACEN in Chicago but I am unsure of their plans and want to make sure I have some real people who are willing to talk on the subject. I appreciate the artwork as well as the dedication to the suits. 
I am very hopeful that someone will be willing to help me out, talk to me and answer some questions for me. 
I really hope to hear from you. If there are any furries, fur suit makers, or fursuitors that would love to participate in this amazing attempt to show my school, city and maybe even the world how wonderful and beautiful the artwork and people are in the furry community. 

Please email me at Patricklaboy@yahoo.com if you do have any questions or want to help me. I did type up some questions I could send Via email so please let me know.

Thank you so much for taking time out of your day to read this and I hope to hear from you soon! Thank you again!


----------



## Ames (Apr 5, 2012)

it keeps happening


----------



## Little Ghost (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm thinking about going to ACen. I just hope I can muster up the money (I'm from Madison, WI, so overall it's gonna cost me around ~250)


----------



## curiouskittygoesboom (Apr 7, 2012)

What keeps happening?


----------



## Veneer_17 (Apr 13, 2012)

I am a Chicago Dweller =P Schamburg area. I'm thinking about starting an FA page for Chicago Furs, seeing as I can't find one, so we can all meet up from time to time!


----------

